# JSF Enum Converter



## Svenni (23. Aug 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe heute zufällig erfahren/gelesen, dass es so etwas wie Enum-Converter in JSF gibt. Jedoch war ich etwas überrascht, wie wenig man dazu findet (und v.a. wie wenig direkt von Sun/Myfaces etc.)

Ich möchte öfter in selectOneMenu oder anderen Elementen jeweils einen Eintrag für ein Enumerationattribut haben. Die Einträge sollen internationalisiert sein, d.h. ich möchte nicht den Namen vom Attribut sehen, sondern die Übersetzung dazu (bzw. den Text z.B. in deutsch).  Bisher bastel ich mir das immer selber zusammen (über ne get-Methode die ne Liste von Select-Items liefert und in der Methode greif ich dann auf mein Resource-Bundle zu). Geht das mit den Enum-Convertern irgendwie einfacher? Leider kriege ich bei den Beispielen die ich gefunden hab immer nur den Namen des Attributs angezeigt und nicht den Text aus der properties. Hat jemand vllt ein kleines Beispiel dazu?

Danke.


----------



## Rydl (29. Aug 2009)

ich kenn so einen converter nur vom seam framework. vielleicht kannst du dich von deren implementierung inspirieren lassen oder findest verwendung für seam in deinem projekt.

auszug aus der seam doku:

```
<h:selectOneMenu value="#{person.honorific}">
   <s:selectItems value="#{honorifics}" var="honorific" 
                 label="#{honorific.label}"
                 noSelectionLabel="Please select" />
   <s:convertEnum />
</h:selectOneMenu>
```


----------

